# Hickory Creek Archery Inc. Redesigned ?Draw-Loc?



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

I would like to say for anyone who does not want to go to a crossbow for any reason this would be my answer and it would allow you stay vertical and keep and use your own bow. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Bushhog49 (Aug 29, 2012)

Been telling everyone about the "draw lock". No One is listening. I have one and it is awesome. YOU GOTTA TRY IT!!!!!!!!!!! YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luka (Aug 31, 2012)

Is it possible to convert the left -hand version into the right-hand version?


----------



## Jerry Goff (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes it is. Call the office and will tell you how.
www.drawloc.com


----------



## Luka (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, but I would be easier for me (as I am not a good listener for medical reasons) and I would be very much obliged if you could possibly write or send a message to [email protected].
In fact, the shipping agent was wrong and did not recognize their error, though I wrote to them: right-handed. All correspondence with this record is deleted on their website and I could never prove that it was not me, who made the error.
And I guess, such instruction would be useful for other users.
The product is indeed fascinating and when I saw on the Youtube several videos I at first thought it was not real. But on second thoughts and after consulting with local folks I realized that I finally could do something with my 80 lb PSE Mosssy Oak X. I have some problems with my shoulder, knee and other parts, but I still I hope I can return to archery with this product. 
To how much extent the precesion of shooting can be increased with this tool?


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

I put one on my dad's Switchback 3-4 years ago, (they have been refined since then). He hadn't bow hunted in years due to a bad neck and shoulder surgeries preventing him from drawing. He refused to shoot a crossbow because he thinks it is to much like a gun. He has been shooting and back in the archery woods ever since I installed it. I am grateful for the Draw-Loc because it has allowed more time with my dad in the woods. When set up properly it is very accurate and repeatable, but you must be able to keep decent form, it isn't a "gimmie" by any stretch. It is much more challenging than going horizontal.

My 2 cents


----------



## Luka (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks, it is useful.
It is interesting that if install the left-handed version on a right-handed version, than the arrow with the string would be on the other side of the stock, so the arisk of the archer been damaged by arrrow or string would be completely eliminated, still It would be required to machine some more additional parts and make some minor installations on the riser and to drill some holes in it. 
Luka


----------



## mexhunt (Aug 18, 2011)

I bought one with out a whisker biscuit. What size do I need shooting carbon Bone Collectors MFX 400?


----------



## 570archer55 (Apr 1, 2008)

I bought one to use this season due to surgery. Was shooting before i was totaly healed [ all i needed was my triger finger], Killed a buck and a doe so far. Love it! I am shooting the medium wisker biscuit but i think you should hane the small for mfx 400. I also made a small flat piece of aluminum that i mounted on the back side of the rail about half way. I then slotted a hole below the rail on the piece to allow me to remove the rail and fasten it to under the thumb knob for easy carrying.


----------



## idaho jake (Jul 1, 2015)

Once assembled and tuned can it be broke done and stored in a case and then reassemble with out having to re tune? Also can a rip cord fall a way rest be used on it?


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

idaho jake, I believe there are pictures of some drop-aways on either a vertical crossbow or draw-loc in the last 2-3 years. Search those names and Goff, Jerry Goff. I am still using a whisker bisquit on mine...I have one of each. It is the best alternative for me to a crossbow, but I have had to do some things beyond the manufacturer to get the inline crossbow to work right and it won't produce 80% let-off in spite of the many claims. About 65% let-off. 80% would have helped so much more while holding it back and putting the string loop on when you are disabled. Still my favorite, just wish it did as advertised.


----------



## Jerry Goff (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Phantom,
Our 23 magnum was about 80% let off, but this cam here is more like 70%, I would think. I don't remember "80% let off" being on any advertising for the In-Lines. Please let me know


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Jerry Goff said:


> Hi Phantom,
> Our 23 magnum was about 80% let off, but this cam here is more like 70%, I would think. I don't remember "80% let off" being on any advertising for the In-Lines. Please let me know


Jerry,

None of the advertisements showed what the let-off was for the new Inline, so I asked a couple times on this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2164534&p=1069193225#post1069193225

before dropping $1000-$1100 with the scope and bracket. You assured me there it was 80%. With my disablility, I knew how critical it was for me..still is. After buying it, it never achieved it. We talked about it on the phone a couple times and you assured me if I played with the timing of the cams it would produce 80%. I spent many hours timing and re-timing....not happening.

It is still the best crossbow for me and I have promoted it here on AT many times. I'm just all for covering all details and meeting all specs claimed and pointing out any and all things good or bad to prospective buyers so there are no surprises after buying.

My next project is eliminating fletching contact with the 3 vane arrangement that comes with the Victory arrows purchased with the Inline. Field points still fly consistently with the contact, but for good tuning eliminating that contact has to be possible. Probably with a low profile vane and it may require a 4 vane arrangement to control fixed blade broadheads. I welcome feedback from experienced owners who have solved it. I know many less experienced archers just shoot mechanicals, but penetration on game is so much better with a well tuned bow.

The HC Inline is still my crossbow of choice and you can't help but like the creator Jerry Goff! With a few tweaks, I think it is capable of blowing away all other crossbows in about every catagory. Even sales if we got a marketing guru like Mathews bows, Rage broadheads, and those guys use! Also, Jerry should probably bring back a tv show too. He had one years ago and now bow and camera companies are following the ground he broke. Jerry, you need a staff you trust and then let them do their thing like those others guys did! Jay Leno says that is why the Nash automobile company and the guy that had that double steam engine car(see youtube video-about 30 minutes and it is great) didn't dominate or at least get the market share they should have. You know I like you buddy. It's all in the details!


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

I think the HC website shows the new Inline coming out in 2010 with the new cams? Correct? So the original had 80% let-off....was that with the single cam version? Thanks!


----------

